# Spod Rod



## Mr. Boilie (12. Juli 2008)

Da ich dieses Jahr noch eine Kiesgrube befischen möchte in der das Boot verboten ist wollte ich mir eine Spod Rute zum anfüttern zulegen. 
Zu was für einer Rute würdet Ihr mir raten?
Welche Montagen Schnur, Schlagschnur und Raketen benutzt Ihr?


----------



## moiko (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Hallo nutze ne Chup Outcast Spod mit ner 25er  Berkley Fireline als Hauptschnur und ner Korda Rakete. Klappt Prima kaum Futterverlust beim Wurf.


----------



## Carp-pike (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

die fox warrior peitsche ist auch ganz gut


----------



## Xarrox (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Was unterscheidet eine Spod Rod Rute von den Normalen hab mich mit der Materie noch nicht auseinander gesetzt|rotwerden


----------



## moiko (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Der Hauptunterschied ist eigentlich die Kraft von der Rute, die liegen meistens so um die 5 Lbs. Damit man die schweren Raketen werfen kann.


----------



## Xarrox (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Naja ich würd mir son dingen nicht kaufen das is es mir nicht wert


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

das ist es auf dauer schon wert... nehme an, du hast ein super spod auf 60-80 meter entfernung... 

ohne boot kanns du dann dort nur mit boilies füttern mit hilfe vom boilierohr... und das wird auf dauer ganz schön teuer!

mit ner spodrute, ner großen spule und geflochtener schnur kann man mit der rakete pellets, partikel oder sonstiges (was viel günstiger ist als boilies) perfekt  auf den punkt dort hin kriegen!


----------



## Xarrox (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Naja das stimmt schon aber an den gewässern an denen ich angel brauch ich persönlich nicht son dingen


----------



## spinner14 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Stimmt,ich find Spod Ruten auch praktisch!Was habt ihr für ne Rolle drauf?


----------



## luecke3.0 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Hallo Leute,
Spot-Ruten sind in meinen Augen überflüssig und ungeeignet! Mit ner billigen Brandungsrute kommt man weiter!
Ich persönlich nehme ne DAM Onliner Tele Surf (recht billige Brandungsrute), dazu ne Kogha Askor (scheiß Rolle, aber zum spotten reichts!) mit ner Keulenschnur drauf (0,57 auf 0,30mm). Mit ner guten Futterrakete (z.B. Korda) lassen sich damit Weiten von über 100m erzielen!
Wenn mans noch etwas besser haben will, dann nimmt man ne Shimano Beast Master Surf mit ner Daiwa Emblem Spot (höhere Übersetzung, dadurch lässt sich die Rakete schneller einkurbeln), damit sind sogar noch ein paar Meter mehr drin.

Spezielle Montagen gibts da nicht, vernünftigen Wirbel ans Ende geknotet und Futterrakete eingehängt, fertig!

Wie gesagt, wer richtig Weite braucht, kommt um ne gute Brandungsrute und ner Big-Pit Rolle nicht drumrum!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Carras (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Hey,

ich hab die Spod Rod in 12 ft. von Greys.
Das Teil ist wirklich super. Hab ich gebraucht erstanden, ansonsten wäre mir die Rute doch etwas teuer (ca. 150 .-€).
Ansonsten gibt es noch ein paar andere Spod Rod's, die teilweise günstiger als die Greys sind und die auch ihren Dienst tun.

Fox Warrior Spod Rod. gibts für ca. 80.- €
Nash Hooligun Spod Rod gibts für ca. 95.-€
Starbaits Space Rocket Spod Rod gibts für ca. 95.-€
Shimano Beast Master Spod Rod für ca. 99.-€
Starbaits Canne Ranger Spod gibts für ca. 102.-€
Nash Pursiut Spodrod gibt’s für ca. 105.- €
Chub Outcast Spod Rod   gibts für ca. 110.-€
E-S-P Spod Rod gibts für ca. 118.-€


Diese Ruten sind alle für die großen Futterraketen geeignet. Kleine Futterraketen kann man auch mit einer 3lbs oder ner 3,5 lbs Rute an sein Ziel werfen. Allerdings ist es eben so,….je kleiner die Rakete umso öfter muss man werfen um genügend Futter an den Platz zu bekommen.


Gruß

Carras


----------



## Mr. Boilie (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Sollte man die Schnur als Mono oder Geflochtene verwenden oder sogar Mono mit Schlagschnur?


Was für Raketen verwendet Ihr?


----------



## Mr. Boilie (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

So hab mir ne Chub Outkast bestellt plus zwei Rokets von Korda. Wird am Donnerstagabend reichlich einen Test unterzogen.


----------



## gringo92 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*



Mr. Boilie schrieb:


> So hab mir ne Chub Outkast bestellt plus zwei Rokets von Korda. Wird am Donnerstagabend reichlich einen Test unterzogen.


 

hi wäre schön wen du dann mal berichten könntest wie die so ist 

lg gringo


----------



## Mr. Boilie (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Kann da auch ein Video abdrehen |supergri


----------



## Carras (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*



Mr. Boilie schrieb:


> Sollte man die Schnur als Mono oder Geflochtene verwenden oder sogar Mono mit Schlagschnur?
> 
> 
> Was für Raketen verwendet Ihr?


 
Hey,

ich verwende als Rolle ein Exori Solid Free 70. Du solltest keine kl. Rollen drauf machen. Hab ich selber schon bei anderen gesehen,…durch das Gewicht der Rakete beim Wurf,…..schwups war die Achse verbogen.
Als Schnur habe ich eine Unterwicklung von ca. 300 m Monoschnur (0,35mm) darauf dann 200m geflochtene Spro Power Pro in 0,17 mm. Geflochtene Schnur lässt sich einfach besser werfen.
Schlagschnur braucht man keine. Einfach ein Wirbel an das Ende der geflochtenen machen Rakete einhängen und gut ist. 
Als Rakete hab ich die Fox TB 1 (die größte von Fox) ist ein wirklich gutes Teil. Gute Flugeigenschaften, genug Zubehör. Preis ist auch O.K.

Noch ein Tip: an Deine Fingerkuppe solltest Du Klebeband ran machen. Am besten ein Sport Tape. Spätestens nach dem 5 Wurf tut Dir sonst Deine Fingerkuppe ganz schön weh.

Gruß

Carras

P.S. wie vorher mal erwähnt wurde,….ne Brandungsrute geht mit Sicherheit auch zum Spoden. Allerdings ist die meist ein wenig länger als die Karpfenruten.


----------



## KarstenK (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Ich habe mir ne billige Brandungsrute gekauft und das geht richtig gut. Große Rolle war dabei. 20er Geflochtene rauf und fertig.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Hab gerade meine Chub Outcast bekommen plus große und mittlere Roket von Korda.
Als Rolle nehme ich eine Emblem 5000XT mit 200m 17er Fireline plus Unterschnur ca. 340m 35er. 
Das mit dem Klebeband ist eine guter Tip. Denn ich habe Respekt beim Werfen, seitdem ich mal versucht habe meine Liege auszuwerfen.#q
Dieser Versuch mißlang und endete in der Notaufnahme. Mein Zeigefinger war fast bis auf den Knochen engeschnitten.


Knotet Ihr die Rakete direkt an oder schaltet man besser noch einen Wirbel mit rein?


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Hallo,
kauft euch diese Fingerlinge aus Leder, die gibts auch von Chub! Die sind um einiges sicherer und komfortabler als Klebeband!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Mr. Boilie (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

So bin vom Fischen wieder zu Hause angekommen. Ich konnte die Chub Outkast Spod Rod über 3 Tage ausführlich testen.
Bin mit der Rute voll zufrieden. Habe als Roket einen Skyliner von Korda benutzt in dem reichlich Futter Platz ist. Die Rute kommt mit ihren Wurfgewicht nicht an die Grenze.
Wie gesagt Rolle Emblem 5000XT 17er Fireline. Die Schlagschnur habe ich entfernen müssen, weil der Knoten nach vielen Würfen gelitten hatte. Geht aber auch ohne ganz gut. 
Bei Mais und Pellets habe ich mit ein wenig Grundfutter die Rakete oben zu gemacht. Denn wenn man beim Wurf etwas abbremst fällt zu viel Futter raus.

So noch einige Pics


----------



## Mr. Boilie (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

mehr Pics


----------



## Mr. Boilie (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spod Rod*

noch mehr Pics

der Finger ist übrigens noch dran


----------



## Boris@Carphunter (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Hey Jungs wie viel Wurfgewicht haben die großen Raketen wenn sie voll sind?? Mfg Boris


----------



## luecke3.0 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Das kommt aufs Futter an aber 250g können das locker mal werden, oft sogar mehr. Kannste ja selbst mal nachwiegen! Aber i.d.R. reicht ne Rute ab 200g WG.
Ich habe allerdings schon mehrere Ruten bei füttern brechen sehen, auch schon teure Brandungsruten mit 250g WG!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## cipro360 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Hi Leute,
wie siehts denn mit der Avisio Spot Rod in 5,5 LBS von Shimano aus.Habe Sie in Witten auf der Messe für 49 Euronen zum Messepreis geschossen.Habe mir gedacht das es 
für die wenigen male wo ich Sie brauche vollkommen ausreicht.Bei Shimano kann man
da ja wohl nichts falsch machen.Ich konnte die Rute noch nicht testen.Vielleicht hat einer von Euch schon Erfabhrungen mit der Rute gemacht und kann Sie hier mitteilen.

Schon mal danke im Voraus.


----------



## funcarve (15. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Hallo Jungs,
warum so teuer?
Rute? Rolle? Schnur, besser geflochten? Futterrakete?
Sag mal ca.200,-€ (günstig geschossen)
Ich fahr mit nem Schlauchboot für 20,-€ raus, Köder/Montage für 2 Ruten + (plus) Anfutter soviel Platz ist im Boot.
Jetzt kommt bestimmt:
"Bei uns sind Boote verboten", ...
bei uns auch, aber Schlauchboote sind nirgends verboten!
Also kauft euch weiter die teuren Spodruten (oder auch billigeren Surfruten, die ihr sonst nie wieder braucht),
und schön drauf achten, das Fox, Grey, o.ä. drauf steht..........
Gruss funcarve


----------



## gringo92 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

schlauchboote sind überall erlaubt ? =0
wer hat dir denn das erzählt ?


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

normale boote sprich holz oder ähnliches sind verboten und schlauchboote erlaubt, naja was macht des denn für einen sinn???

in bayern wo ich angle sind *alle* boote erlaubt!


----------



## punkarpfen (16. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*



funcarve schrieb:


> aber Schlauchboote sind nirgends verboten!


Leider falsch! Bootsverbote sind unabhängig vom Material des Bootes. Weiterhin ist ein 20 Euro Boot nicht für alle Situationen geeignet. Auf größeren Seen und bei kaltem Wasser ist das nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (16. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*



funcarve schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> warum so teuer?
> Rute? Rolle? Schnur, besser geflochten? Futterrakete?
> Sag mal ca.200,-€ (günstig geschossen)
> ...


 

Dumm?!

Seit wann sind Schlauchboote keine Boote mehr? Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, steht in den Angelkarten nicht nur mehr ein Bootverbot drin, sondern auch dass Anfüttern nur vom Ufer erlaubt ist...
Damit ist dein Schlauchboot auch raus. Nun frag ich dich: Wie Partikel auf 80meter füttern?
Klar gibts da noch Futterkatapulte von Amiaud und Starbaits, die sind aber auch nicht günstiger als ne Spod #6



P.s. Bitte erspare mir die Frage "Warum fischt ihr auch so weit draußen?"|rolleyes


----------



## cipro360 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Tja leider ist es an dem See an dem ich fische so das Boote erlaubt sind.Baden,Surfen,
Bootfahren u.s.w.Aber jetzt kommts.Das Ausbringen der Ruten sowie das Füttern vom
Boot sind ausdrücklich verboten.Das wird dort sehr streng kontrolliert und wird bei
nichtbeachten mit sofortigem Einzug des Erlaubnissscheins geahndet.Also eine Spot Rod
ist dort die einzige Chance.Im übrigen ist natürlich auch das Loten vom Boot und
Futterboote auch verboten.


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

das ist ja wohl mal richtig be........! die bader dürfen auf ihren matratzen und booten rumpadeln, und du als angler darfst nicht mal loten oder füttern! das mit der montage rausbringen kann man vieleicht daraus herleiten das nicht gewollt wird das auf zu große entfernungen gefischt wird aber beim füttern und loten gibt es ja nun wirklich keinen grund! einfach unnötig ein gesetz gegen uns angler! oder gibt es eine erklärung????


----------



## Siermann (16. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Sagt mal nehmt ihr dafür alle spezielle Ruten???
Ich nehme ne  Brandungsrute (ein älteres modell das wir ,also ich und mein vati nicht mehr verwenden )dafür  ,3,90mlang  und relativ steif ,is so ca 10jahre schun alt ,aber dafür gehts sie ja einwandfrei!!!
mfg tim


----------



## punkarpfen (16. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Eine Brandungsrute geht natürlich auch. Es ist aber anstrengender.


----------



## aircut (16. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Also als Spot Rod hab ich ne alte Balzer Fribix Hecht in 2.15 und 120gr Wurfgewicht. Die ist Bretthart und werf mit der auch gute 80-100 Meter!


----------



## punkarpfen (16. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Ist 2.15 die Länge in Metern?


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Mit ner 2,15m Rute 80-100m??

Da stellt mir sich die Grundfrage warum ischen wir auf große Wurfdistanzen eigentlich Ruten von 3,60 oder zumeist auch 3,90??

Wenn man von ner normalen Raubfischrute von 2,15m ausgeht ist de Hebel den Man über den Griff erzeugen kann nicht wirklich groß da die Griff länge relativ kurz und ich bezweifle arg das man mit einer so kurzen Rute genug Hebelkraft entwickeln kann um ca.80-100m weit zu werfen.
Weil bei diesem Gewaltwurf den man erzeugen müsste würde ich glatt sagen das sich die Rutenspitze sehr schnell verabschiedet!
Um Dass zu glauben müsste ich es live sehen.
Oder hast du dich einfach leist verschätzt ???


----------



## aircut (16. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Mit ner 2,15m Rute 80-100m??
> 
> Da stellt mir sich die Grundfrage warum ischen wir auf große Wurfdistanzen eigentlich Ruten von 3,60 oder zumeist auch 3,90??
> 
> ...


 
Ja die Rute hat 2.15 Meter ich fische diese Rute aber mit einer großen Daiwa Rute als 'Spot Rute. Nur zum Marker auswerfen.

Naja 100 Meter ist lt meinerseits ein wenig über triebben aber 80m sind drin. Mach natürlich Gewaltwürfe.
DEadurch dass die Rute btretthart ist, klappt das super.
wieso sollte ich mir als Schüler ne Spod Rod kaufen wenn das doch auch so geht.#6

Ich konnte leider die gesamt-wurfweite noch nicht genau ermittewln deswegen schätze ich.
Da meine Spots meist in der 20-40 Meter Zone liegen.

Kann mich natürlich auch verschätz haben.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (18. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Belehre dich nur ungern, jedoch sollte man eine weiche Rute zum Spoden verwenden. Durch eine harte Rute wird die Rocket zu schnell beschleunigt (Nähere Informationen hierzu von Matt Hayes. Einfach mal die paar Episoden durchsehen und mehr wissen |supergri). Hierunter leidet die Zielgenauigkeit. Als Markerrute wäre sie durchweg brauchbar. Mit ner schönen geflochtenen Schnur spürst du da jeden Stein...

P.s. Weich heist nicht wenig Wg, auch ne 5lbs Spodrute kann weich sein


----------



## Lupus (18. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Oh man oh man hier hat sich aber mal wieder der ein oder andere geistige Dreck eingeschlichen...
Mit einer guten Rolle und einer guten Rute kann man nunmal zielgenauer werfen! Das wird wohl jeder bestätigen können der schonmal Ruten und Rollen in verschiedenen Qualitäts und damit auch Preisklassen in der Hand gehabt hat!
Demnach dürfte wohl klar sein, dass ich mit einer minderwertigen Brandungsrute und einer schlechten Rolle niemals etliche zielgenaue Würfe hintereinander machen kann! Schon innerhalb kürzester Zeit zerlegt sich das Getriebe der Rolle da besonders große Kräfte auf diese einwirken, um die geleerte Futterrakete aus dem Wasser zu beschleunigen und diese zum gleiten zu bringen!  
Mag wohl sein das Herr Hayes hier zwischen hart und weich unterscheidet und das nichts mit dem Wurfgewicht zutun hat...aber wer schon mal eine 5lbs Rute in der Hand gehabt hat wird wohl sagen das die sehr hart wirkt!

Zu dem Blödsinn mit dem Schlauchboot sag ich mal nix!
P.S."ch Spode mit einer günstigen Karpfenrute allerdings fehlt die Weite und die Genauigkeit!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Siermann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Spod Rod*

Habe im aktuellen GREYS karpfenkatalog schöne spotruten gesehen !
mfg tim


----------

